# Hitler Hears About the 4.41



## rubikmaster (Jun 3, 2013)

Well, since so many of you guys like my Hitler is Cubing series so much I've decided to make a third one. This time, Hitler hears about the new 4.41 3x3 world record and he is very upset. I've also decided that I will be continuing my Hitler is Cubing series on the Cubing World collaboration channel which I have created, it has now even become more successful than my own channel. Anyway guys, I hope you'll enjoy the video. 

[video=youtube_share;NuEmuSPZGOc]http://youtu.be/NuEmuSPZGOc[/video]


----------



## Cubo largo (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL :3


----------



## Owen (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha, this one's great.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 3, 2013)

the colourblind comment is inaccurate


----------



## jayefbe (Jun 3, 2013)

I love it. Basically the whole controversy in a funny video. Now, should I feel bad that I agree with Hitler?


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha, made me laugh, good job


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 3, 2013)

Its hard to read english subtitles while understandig all the german stuff 

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol. That's really funny. Like the part about qq.


----------



## Rnewms (Jun 3, 2013)

Brilliant


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 3, 2013)

Hilarious  "He's pretty sure it's fake." I lol'd


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 3, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> the colourblind comment is inaccurate



I know, that joke doesn't really make sense but I couldn't think of anything else. Just so you know, I made this entire video in one day.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 3, 2013)

Haha, this is so awesome!


----------



## uniacto (Jun 3, 2013)

video of the year right here lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 3, 2013)

lol


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Lol. That's really funny. Like the part about qq.


Me too!



DennisStrehlau said:


> Its hard to read english subtitles while understandig all the german stuff
> 
> Greetings, Dennis


As I was watching it, I was thankful I didn't understand German!

Excellent clip. Well done.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 3, 2013)

Just hilarious! I love it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jun 3, 2013)

uniacto said:


> video of the year right here lol.



Omg. So far.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 3, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Just hilarious! I love it.



I hope you liked your part in the video.  I can't wait for Kevin and Feliks to see this.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 3, 2013)

I enjoy your videos. They're entertaining and yes I LOL.


----------



## raulsocal (Jun 3, 2013)

still laughing, nice job


----------



## uniacto (Jun 3, 2013)

I laughed the most at the part about the 10 dislocated fingers and Rubiks Brand. xD


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 3, 2013)

Great job, lol.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 3, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Its hard to read english subtitles while understandig all the german stuff
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Agreed, haha


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 3, 2013)

Shows how waffly we've gotten if the arguments can largely be summed up in a hilarious 4 minute video


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2013)

raulsocal said:


> still laughing[...]


Me too!


----------



## Julian (Jun 3, 2013)

Very funny, nice job


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 3, 2013)

This is the best post on the topic yet.
I absolutely loved your first Hitler video, the second one was mediocre but this one was amazing. So hilarious! Too bad I understand all of the German, though. (Even though it can be funny, too. At one point, the other guy says "My Führer, may I wish you a happy birthday?".)
Hitler humour is one of my soft spots.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 3, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Shows how waffly we've gotten if the arguments can largely be summed up in a hilarious 4 minute video



That's exactly what I wanted to do in this video. I wanted to sum up the entire discussion about this huge controversy , but in a funny way.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jun 4, 2013)

This was hilarious! Great job!


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 4, 2013)

As someone who is out of the loop on this, is it actually still up in the air on whether the WCA will count it or not? Great video by the way.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 4, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> As someone who is out of the loop on this, is it actually still up in the air on whether the WCA will count it or not? Great video by the way.



The WCA board is still reviewing it, they haven't made any official announcements about it yet.


----------



## Akiro (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha, very funny!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 4, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> the colourblind comment is inaccurate


I also noticed that some of the German translation is incorrect


----------



## stoic (Jun 4, 2013)

Brilliant!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jun 4, 2013)

I loved the last line


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 4, 2013)

MichaelErskine said:


> I also noticed that some of the German translation is incorrect



Made my day


----------



## pjk (Jun 4, 2013)

Haha, well done!


----------



## Dene (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO that was frickin brilliant! I wasn't going to watch it at first; when I saw the video posted I thought "meh", but I am so glad I made the choice to watch it!


----------



## Ágoston Török (Jun 4, 2013)

Very good indeed.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 4, 2013)

i loved the part where he was talking about faz having to buy them dinner. the best part imo was the last line, "I will take them down."


----------



## applemobile (Jun 4, 2013)

I find making jokes about Hitler to be disgusting. And i am appalled that the mods haven't deleted this thread. I can't believe how much racism people are getting away with


----------



## KongShou (Jun 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I find making jokes about Hitler to be disgusting. And i am appalled that the mods haven't deleted this thread. I can't believe how much racism people are getting away with



Judaism isn't a race.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I find making jokes about Hitler to be disgusting. And i am appalled that the mods haven't deleted this thread. I can't believe how much racism people are getting away with



I'm Fuhrerious too


----------



## KongShou (Jun 4, 2013)

Ollie said:


> I'm Fuhrerious too



I could nazi the joke.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I find making jokes about Hitler to be disgusting. And i am appalled that the mods haven't deleted this thread. I can't believe how much racism people are getting away with



Don't jewish you could completely overlook that and see the humor?


----------



## applemobile (Jun 4, 2013)

PokemonEggs said:


> Don't jewish you wish you could completely overlook that and see the humor?



Yeah, think you kinda messed that one up. Nice try. 4/10 for effort.


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jun 4, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Yeah, think you kinda messed that one up. Nice try. 4/10 for effort.



haha, you're right  But that's avoiding the point that no one wants to hear your rants. Next time keep it to yourself


----------



## applemobile (Jun 4, 2013)

Racist


----------



## Julian (Jun 4, 2013)

apple, I'm getting the feeling that you might not actually believe what you're saying.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 4, 2013)

Awesome video!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2013)

applemobile said:


> I find making jokes about Hitler to be disgusting. And i am appalled that the mods haven't deleted this thread. I can't believe how much racism people are getting away with



As an admin and a jew with relatives who both survived and did not make it through the Holocaust, I found this video still hilarious. The Holocaust was a horrible atrocity on the human race and we should never forget the evil that took place there, but making light of good actors speaking a foreign language with apropos subtitles is nothing to be offended about.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 5, 2013)

^^^I think your sarcasm detector is broken


----------



## uniacto (Jun 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> ^^^I think your sarcasm detector is broken



I think his trolling detector is broken


----------



## ottozing (Jun 5, 2013)

That too XD


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jun 5, 2013)

lol awesome!


----------

